# akron ohio amazon flex blocks



## AkronOhio (Jan 22, 2018)

Anyone from akron ohio doing flex? i have not seen a block over here for weeks now. and can anyone tell me if the 
*LG K20 V will work with the amazon flex app? thanks !!*


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

....maybe the weather has something to do with it. just in to your local hub and see whats up.


----------



## AkronOhio (Jan 22, 2018)

what i was looking for a yes or no answer what are you talking about the weather?


----------



## partyvan (Apr 7, 2016)

AkronOhio said:


> what i was looking for a yes or no answer what are you talking about the weather?


There are lots of available blocks in Akron today. $27 hour right now.


----------



## AkronOhio (Jan 22, 2018)

really? whats the address of where you go to get the packages? just udated twice, 2 days in a row. using a galaxy 5 phone. will a *LG K20 V phone work better for the app? *


----------



## partyvan (Apr 7, 2016)

This is what was showing earlier today. The [email protected] is at 290 East Exchange street. It is right beside Arby’s. You load in the parking garage directly behind it.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

partyvan said:


> This is what was showing earlier today. The [email protected] is at 290 East Exchange street. It is right beside Arby's. You load in the parking garage directly behind it.


This will be the new normal. Drivers are capped at 116hrs now. Expect plenty of weeks with raised rates because the idiots that run Flex decided to cave to all the whiny babies about not getting blocks.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Maybe Amazon decided to drive home the point that this isn't a full time+ job that people tried turning it into?


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Maybe Amazon decided to drive home the point that this isn't a full time+ job that people tried turning it into?


Independent Contractor - work as much or as little as you want.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Maybe Amazon decided to drive home the point that this isn't a full time+ job that people tried turning it into?


I don't understand why people get so annoyed that others want to work more than they do. What, exactly, is inherently wrong with people "trying to turn it into a full time job"?


----------



## AkronOhio (Jan 22, 2018)

partyvan said:


> This is what was showing earlier today. The [email protected] is at 290 East Exchange street. It is right beside Arby's. You load in the parking garage directly behind it.


WOW WOW WOW !!! HA HA !! I live right on sumner st, a cool 15 second ride over there for me !!! ha ha ha !!!

PHONE ISSUE........I got an samsung galaxy 5 phone, from what i understand this phone is to outdated, I'm looking to get *LG K20 V phone. WILL THIS WORK WITH AMAZON FLEX.??? please do not answer or reply with some dumb shit. a yes or no answer, or if you don';t know do not reply. and if a yes answer how do you know? *



Bygosh said:


> This will be the new normal. Drivers are capped at 116hrs now. Expect plenty of weeks with raised rates because the idiots that run Flex decided to cave to all the whiny babies about not getting blocks.


116 for the month or week?


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

I have used a Samsung S5 for the almost 2 years I've been doing this gig and have never had an issue. Have you actually used it for Flex? Not sure where you're reading it's outdated.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I don't understand why people get so annoyed that others want to work more than they do. What, exactly, is inherently wrong with people "trying to turn it into a full time job"?


I'm not annoyed in the least, just pointing out facts -- but those people shouldn't expect much sympathy from everyone else when they aren't getting all the hours they think they deserve (all while complaining about their bills to pay, etc.)


----------



## AkronOhio (Jan 22, 2018)

ITS OVER NO MORE FLEX DRIVERS ANYMORE AT AKRON STATION.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I've read that Amazon was paying $17.25/hr for their own delivery drivers in Ohio.


----------



## AkronOhio (Jan 22, 2018)

akron flex drivers FIRED !!!! last day is Tuesday 7th.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Maybe that's Amazon's plan by hiring their own drivers.


----------



## AkronOhio (Jan 22, 2018)

no, a DSP, will do it cheaper. they don't want to hire "there", drivers. cost to much. delivery service provider.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

> they don't want to hire "there", drivers.


How wrong you are.

https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/SF190020668/seasonal-delivery-associate
Amazon is hiring plenty of their own drivers as they have done so since last holiday season. Maybe they aren't hiring in Akron yet, but there are at least 50 listings for various parts of the country. These aren't DSP jobs.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

I've spoken to a few blue van drivers in the PHL area. All of them told me that they worked for DSPs and not directly for Amazon. I'm not sure who owns these vans as there is no USDOT number on them (I don't know how legal that is).


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

DSPs are leasing those blue vans from Amazon if they don't already have their own or other leases.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

AkronOhio said:


> akron flex drivers FIRED !!!! last day is Tuesday 7th.


Why is Amazon looking for drivers in Akron & Youngstown?

https://flex.amazon.com/get-started&tag=ubne0c-20


----------

